# Our rooster is confused



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So I go outside to collect any eggs that were laid today...and one of our roosters is laying in a nest...SO I get him out and he is sitting on an egg! :scratch: :shrug: 

So I grabbed the egg and he seemed upset with me and kept watching me everywhere I went lol.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Our roosters will sometimes do that too. Is your rooster a Silkie? Silkies seem to be more motherly.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nope...I'm not sure what type of chicken he is...its just a white plain chicken. I know he isn't a silkie as we have plenty of silkie roosters. Oh well, whatever floats his boat


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL I used to have a rooster who would sleep in a nest box.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Silly Rooster... :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That is funny. I have a rooster that sleeps in the nest box now and the younger chicks are starting to sleep in the nest with him. He seems like he enjoys the chicks.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

When I took the egg out he never did go back in the nest :slapfloor:


----------

